# Bear lines



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

I owned a shepherd about 20 years ago who's father was nicked named bear or stugartt von something or another. I forgot and I can;t find his pedigree. But he was the most beautiful shepherd I ever owned. he was 150 pounds and very gentle. I scanned some old pictures of him. So they even breed dogs that look like this anymore? Most the GSD's I have seen have very pointy skinny noses and much different body style.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a big boy


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

He was the best friend human or animal I ever had. He was one of a kind.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

WildCherry said:


> He was the best friend human or animal I ever had. He was one of a kind.


They all are


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I run into a lot of people that fondly remember their 150lb shepherd from their childhood. Most places that claim to breed dogs that size look to me like they are grossly overweight. A healthy, well-bred shepherd should be, in general, at about half that weight.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Not a recommendation, I don't know anything about these breeders, but if you like them big, here you go!

Quality Breeders of Large German Shepherds


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My dog's pedigrees go back to "Bear" or Ch. Stuttgart's Sundance Kid. You can see the pedigrees and pictures in my link to the 
PDB. My Kahla was a Bear daughter.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What lines are you looking at that have pointy skinny noses? Some American lines have (IMO) very fine heads but that's just some, not all. I like males with broader heads and more stop.


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't know what lines I am looking for, I like my dog in the pic above. I would like to find something like him. I think he is perfect, in my eyes.


I think all shepherds are beautiful, but I am just fond of the big heads on male shepherds.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

WildCherry said:


> I don't know what lines I am looking for, I like my dog in the pic above. I would like to find something like him. I think he is perfect, in my eyes.
> 
> 
> I think all shepherds are beautiful, but I am just fond of the big heads on male shepherds.


I will warn you... trying to replace a cherished pet is dangerous... its a different dog, with a different mind, and if you mentally compare everything about him to your first love, you will inevitably be let down... b/c no matter what you do, you can't have the exact dog ever again.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have pics other than head shots? A pedigree? Can't really tell from the head shots.


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

I am not trying to replace my dog from 20 years ago, but I do like his looks and would like another shepherd with the same appearence, if possible. I understand what you mean though.


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

Liesje said:


> Do you have pics other than head shots? A pedigree? Can't really tell from the head shots.


 
I don't have any other pix. I have his pedigree somewhere and searching. I remember his father was stuttgart von ???? and his mother was sadie may or just sadie


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

here is his father Stuttgart Sundance Kid


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the dog you posted above is from american lines...if that's the type your looking for your best bet would be to ask Daphne (Andaka) for a breeder referral in your area


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

hunterisgreat said:


> I will warn you... trying to replace a cherished pet is dangerous... its a different dog, with a different mind, and if you mentally compare everything about him to your first love, you will inevitably be let down... b/c no matter what you do, you can't have the exact dog ever again.


IMHO this is the best advice anyone can give someone trying to replace thier favorite dog! 

When my soul mate, Echo, died I would have failed miserably if I had tried to replace him. I was lucky and had offers from wonderful people all over to give me a puppy and the one I selected, Niki, was not anything like Echo ... he was the exact opposite. 

As time went on, Niki became one of my favorite dogs of all times and I've often wondered if he had lived to a ripe old age (he died young at the age of 7 from osteosarcoma) if he would have replaced Echo as Numero Uno in my heart. And Mac, who is Niki's nephew, looks and acts nothing like Niki except for being very cleaver in figuring out ways to do things.

FWIW a lot of of the Hooligans have Bear somewhere in their back grounds, all of them are different in looks and personality.


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

arycrest said:


> IMHO this is the best advice anyone can give someone trying to replace thier favorite dog!
> 
> When my soul mate, Echo, died I would have failed miserably if I had tried to replace him. I was lucky and had offers from wonderful people all over to give me a puppy and the one I selected, Niki, was not anything like Echo ... he was the exact opposite.
> 
> ...


I already stated I am not trying to replace a dog I had from 20 years ago. 

I do prefer his apperance. I talked to bears breeder last night. She is 80 years old now, such a wonderful wonderful sweet lady and had the cutest stories about Bear and showing him. 

She invited me over to her house and is helping me look for my baby shepherd and her kids are breeding now as well. So I think between us all we can find a big headed healthy GSD.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WildCherry said:


> I already stated I am not trying to replace a dog I had from 20 years ago.
> 
> I do prefer his apperance. I talked to bears breeder last night. She is 80 years old now, such a wonderful wonderful sweet lady and had the cutest stories about Bear and showing him.
> 
> She invited me over to her house and is helping me look for my baby shepherd and her kids are breeding now as well. So I think between us all we can find a big headed healthy GSD.


 
good luck in your search!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm glad that you ccontacted Inge. She is a great lady who appreciates all of Bear's fans. I know she will be a big help to you.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

It's only been a few days since you put down your last GSD. Are you sure you're ready?


----------



## WildCherry (Apr 5, 2005)

LJsMom said:


> It's only been a few days since you put down your last GSD. Are you sure you're ready?


 
Puppies are great healers.


----------

